# Sound Card Calibration Issues: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCI-E, Vista Home 64-bit



## AEmovieguy (Jul 21, 2009)

First, I would like to say a proper thank you to the HomeTheaterShack Community for teaching me how to utilize REW, which has worked wonderfully with my setup until one month ago.

I have successfully used this great program to calibrate my PB-13 twice so far. The first time was earlier this year in the subwoofer's normal residence, and the second was when my household has to move it to the back of the same room to make way for holiday decorations.

Upon trying to recalibrate it in its regular spot in the front of the room, I did the loopback test of my soundcard's calibration file to make sure everything was still in order, and I have been encountering this response:


 



(Notes: These two graphs are the loopback results from the soundcard's green left/right output to the blue Line-In/Mic input, with the Microphone jack selected in REW and the Soundcard's settings; Soundcard is the Creative X-Fi Titanium PCI-E, running in 2.0/2.1 mode with all enhancements off; Operating Sytem is Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit.)


If I turn off the left channel in the Line-In/Mic balance menu I get this:



I thought it looked useable (though now I realize it is far from it, going below 0dB), so I attempted to move forward with calibration. When I plugged the Radio Shack SPL meter into the Mic-In on the soundcard it spiked all the way up to the 120dB range... almost as if the microphone input was sending a signal out to the SPL meter. :dontknow: 

I've tried re-installing both REW and Java, and I can't find any sign of a direct monitoring function to shut off. The X-Fi's Mixer only shows options for Line-In/Mic (at 100), MIDI Synth (muted), Digital-In (muted), Microphone FP (muted), and What U Hear (at Zero).

Here is what it looks like on a good day: (meant to show the Soundcard Calibration dotted line; crossover at 100Hz but is normally at 80Hz)

 

And after calibration:

 


Any Ideas? :huh: That 39Hz peak can scare the crud out of people. :gulp:


Thanks,



AEmovieguy


----------



## AEmovieguy (Jul 21, 2009)

Literally seconds after posting this, I switched the flexi-jack to Line-In and... :doh:

 

So...let this be a lesson to the lot of you, trying to use the X-Fi in Microphone mode. :heehee:



Thanks, again, though for the great program and support. :bigsmile: 



-AEmovieguy-


----------

